# Emergency rabbit not moving - RIP



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 7, 2013)

This morning I went out to do my daily checks on the rabbits and to start putting them out in the runs, when i noticed my lionhead doe, Kanga was breathing but not moving. After taking her in the house and rubbing her, it seems that she is paralyzed from the waist up. She is getting excited and trying to move her back legs to move but she can't, she is still breathing, but she seems cold. There was a very, very bad storm yesterday night, could that have scared her? If so what should I do??
There are no vets open for another hour or two, and even if there was one open the drive alone would take an hour, not including the time waiting to get her fit in. what should I do?? She was born in February 2010, and I am freaking out she is a very special rabbit to me, and it doesn't seem right to lose her right now. Please help!


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Aug 7, 2013)

Have you noticed her eating and drinking okay? if she can't stand up for her waterbottle maybe lower it for her or even get a small bowl that she can access while laying down and put some water in there. Just make sure for now she's able to eat and drink. Call a vet and tell them it's an emergency and she won't get up. Stay calm because she is still acting normal, just not moving. But it is essential that you take her to a vet. So call now! hone:


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 7, 2013)

Numerous things could have happened. With out proper diagnostics its hard to tell. It could be a spinal injury or she could have thrown a clot or...
Its still best that she see a vet regardless. Even if you phone a vet at this point and ask them. Knowing more info however will help.

Use a pin and gently poke her back legs in a few spots (don't draw blood) what happens? Try the same on her hindquarters. (spinal injury?)
Grasp a firm grip on her front leg, and do the same on one of her bag legs. Is there a temperature difference? (clot?/lack of blood flow?)
Check her pupil reaction. Get a small flashlight and see if both pupils are the same size and react the same way. (Stroke? Neurological?)


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 7, 2013)

It was too late she past away. It was so sudden and unexpected, she was behaving normally leading up to this date, eating and drinking. I'm in shock. She was always so healthy.. the only thing that could of caused this is something happening during the storm that scared her.

RIP Kanga 
February 2010 - August 2013


----------



## missyscove (Aug 7, 2013)

It does sound like either a neurological problem (maybe she got scared and did something that affected her spine) or like she threw a clot, but there's no way to know for sure without doing a necropsy.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## carlysoup (Aug 7, 2013)

I am so, _so_ sorry for your sudden & unexpected loss, how heartbreaking. RIP Kanga.

Like the other posters said, it sounds like it may have been something congenital, there probably wasn't anything that could have been done. At least you were together when she passed.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Aug 7, 2013)

How scary!! Sporty for your loss!!


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Aug 7, 2013)

Oops *sorry


----------



## Mushroom (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## jemm (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry for you


----------



## PipkinbunRibb (Aug 7, 2013)

I am *so* sorry for your loss! :rip: I know it is difficult right now, especially since it was so sudden. But at least you know that the time you had with her made her life whole, and earlier you said she was excited to see you and was acting happy, it's like she wanted to let you know that she loves you and thanks you for being a great owner :bunnieskiss. She'll be in my prayers, again sorry for your loss! ray::bunnyangel:


----------



## Troller (Aug 8, 2013)

My condolences


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Aug 8, 2013)

RabbitGirl101 said:


> It was too late she past away. It was so sudden and unexpected, she was behaving normally leading up to this date, eating and drinking. I'm in shock. She was always so healthy.. the only thing that could of caused this is something happening during the storm that scared her.
> 
> RIP Kanga
> February 2010 - August 2013


--it is very likely the storm scared her and she jumped quick-to-hide fast,--rabbits rear legs are very strong-the spine can break causing this reaction,,-I will say some prayers for her in your time of need-ink iris:-my greatest condolences--sincerely james waller-ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:ink iris:


----------



## Barley N. Hopps (Aug 8, 2013)

What a nasty shock! I'm so sorry.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Aug 8, 2013)

so sorry! r.i.p. little bun!!!


----------



## grfan (Aug 9, 2013)

Condolences to you-So very sorry for your loss of beautiful Kanga


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thank you everyone, it is still really hard but I know that she had a good life, and although she passed away way too young, she is now in a better place.


----------

